# from New Jersey



## frankgar (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi this is my first visit to this site


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome,I hope it was not the last time you visited .Greetings from Poland


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

Goddamn Jersey, sewer of the Northeast....


----------

